# put up my smaller display today...



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

As some of U know I have 2 yard displays 1 at my house and the other at my MoM/DaD's the haunt is also there but IN the complex I live in I help a few neighbours transform are yards into something cool...but it dose not compare to MoM/DaD's but have to wait tell next weekend for that I'm going to camp in the mourning got to get some fishing in lol...anyways hear's a little slide show of some of the work from today let me know what U think....
halloween set-up2007rob/jen's slideshow by ace22photo - Photobucket


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice
I was up until 3 this morning getting stuff ready go out tomorrow


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool stuff! Great job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job, loved the slide show!


----------

